# [Hypothèse] Gentoo au fil du temps.

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul qui observe ce fait.

En effet, depuis que j'ai installé mon Gentoo en mai 2005, je suis passé de 2.1 Gig à 6.9 Gig d'utilisation en date d'hier.

Pourtant mon /home est de seulement 50 meg.

Je vide mon distfile à toutes les semaines et je fais mon depclean aussi.

Alors qu'est-ce qui peut bien prendre autant de place sur ma partition ?

À mon avis, ça vient du fait que c'est une distribution de source...alors on doit avoir plein de librairies de développeur pour pouvoir compiler le tout.

Des hypothèses ?

----------

## gbetous

Déjà, quelques commandes s'imposent, notamment (en root) du -sh /*.

Ca te donnera une idée de ce qui te bouffe de la place...

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

regardes aussi dans ton /usr/src :p

Je parierais qu'il y a les sources de tous tes anciens noyaux  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Sans oublier /lib/modules et /var/tmp

----------

## kopp

Ouais, les compilations ratées dans /var/tmp, ça prend de la place. Attention  :Wink: 

Pi je suis sûr que tu installes tout un tas de truc de partout sans faire gaffe, qui grossit, grossit grossit comme tu dis avec les dépendances etc.

----------

## BuBuaBu

et /var/log,

Install de Fev 2005 et 6go rien que pour /var/log/messages.

Bon évidement, chez moi je m'en fous

Mais pour économisé de la place sur les log, il y a un truc du enre logrotate.

----------

## d2_racing

Je vais donner les résultats quand je vais être devant mon ordi  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Voici ce que ça donne :

```

gentootux ~ # du -sh /*

6,4M    /bin

5,8M    /boot

2,8M    /dev

77M     /etc

332M    /home

18M     /lib

16K     /lost+found

20K     /media

33G     /mnt

132M    /opt

du: ne peut accéder `/proc/7209/task/7209/fd/4': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

du: ne peut accéder `/proc/7209/fd/4': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

0       /proc

18M     /root

7,0M    /sbin

0       /sys

720M    /tmp

3,5G    /usr

2,1G    /var

```

```

gentootux ~ # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda9              38G  6,9G   29G  20% /

udev                  506M  2,8M  503M   1% /dev

none                  506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda8              15G   52M   15G   1% /mnt/pont

/dev/sda1              26G  7,8G   18G  31% /mnt/win_c

/dev/sda5              26G  6,1G   19G  25% /mnt/win_d

/dev/sda6              26G  7,3G   18G  29% /mnt/win_e

/dev/sda7              21G   12G  8,3G  59% /mnt/win_f

gentootux ~ #

```

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai 2 gig dans ceci à date

```

gentootux var # du -sh /var/*

104M    /var/cache

87M     /var/db

4,0K    /var/empty

8,0K    /var/gdm

20M     /var/lib

8,0K    /var/lock

6,7M    /var/log

0       /var/mail

100K    /var/run

64K     /var/spool

4,0K    /var/state

1,9G    /var/tmp

gentootux var # du -sh /var/tmp/*

24K     /var/tmp/13957

16K     /var/tmp/4934

16K     /var/tmp/9055

4,0K    /var/tmp/alsaconf.cards

4,0K    /var/tmp/binpkgs

1,9G    /var/tmp/ccache

1,2M    /var/tmp/kdecache-root

1,2M    /var/tmp/kdecache-sylvain

2,7M    /var/tmp/portage

```

----------

## d2_racing

Voici ce que j'ai dans /usr

```

gentootux var # du -sh /usr/*

101M    /usr/bin

0       /usr/doc

2,8M    /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu

61M     /usr/include

0       /usr/info

246M    /usr/kde

876M    /usr/lib

16M     /usr/libexec

36K     /usr/local

0       /usr/man

607M    /usr/portage

26M     /usr/qt

6,5M    /usr/sbin

609M    /usr/share

1,1G    /usr/src

0       /usr/tmp

0       /usr/X11R6

gentootux var # cd /usr/src

gentootux src # ls

linux  linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5  linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7  linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

gentootux src # cd ..

gentootux usr # du -sh /usr/src/*

0       /usr/src/linux

344M    /usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

346M    /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

346M    /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

gentootux usr #                                  

```

----------

## d2_racing

Alors est-ce qu'on peut faire quelque chose pour ça ?

----------

## kopp

Tu sais, tu peux mettre plusieurs choses dans un seul message....

Sinon, comme tu peux le voir, ccache te prend 2go dans /var/tmp donc ça fait déjà pas mal. Ensuite, tu a 3 version des sources du noyau -> encore 1 giga... déjà 3 Go d'extra...

Et ton /tmp était plutot plein... WIPE_TMP="yes" dans /etc/conf.d/bootmisc pour faire du grand nettoyage au boot dans ce répertoire (normalement tu n'as pas besoin du continu ... Par contre ne l'efface pas n'importe comment à la main, il peut y avoir des lock/socket  ... )

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, pour le noyau j'abuse, je reste toujours avec 2 noyaux au minium au cas d'un crash  :Smile: 

Alors la petite configuration va me faire économiser 3 gig d'une frappe  :Smile: 

Par contre, est-ce que ccache va continuer a fonctionner comme avant ?

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Alors la petite configuration va me faire économiser 3 gig d'une frappe 

 

Oui aujourd'hui tu économises 3Go, mais si tu laisses ccache activé, tu vas à moyen terme utiliser les 2Go qui lui sont alloués par défaut.

[3615 ma vie]Etant un peu short niveau espace disque, j'ai décidé de ne plus utiliser ccache préférant préservé quelques Go/Mo plutot que gagner quelques min/secondes...[/3615 ma vie]

----------

## d2_racing

Pour être clair, on doit au moins une fois par mois utiliser ceci :

WIPE_TMP="yes" dans /etc/conf.d/bootmisc

Et on reboot.

Ensuite on peut le remettre à no pour utiliser ccache par la suite.

----------

## geekounet

Sans compter qu'il n'est pas rare que ccache fasse foirer certaines compilations, ce qui fait perdre des heures de recherche/debug/etc. par rapport aux quelques secondes gagnées sur les compilations  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pour être clair, on doit au moins une fois par mois utiliser ceci :
> 
> WIPE_TMP="yes" dans /etc/conf.d/bootmisc
> 
> Et on reboot.
> ...

 

Ben ça vide seulement ton repertoire tmp au moment du boot. Pour ccache il te faudra le vider a la main, mais inévitablement avec les compils il se remplira. A moins de ne pas s'en servir évidemment.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai fait la maniputation du fichier et j'ai ensuite enlevé les sources du noyau 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

```

gentootux ~ # du -sh /var/tmp/*

24K     /var/tmp/13957

16K     /var/tmp/4934

16K     /var/tmp/9055

4,0K    /var/tmp/alsaconf.cards

4,0K    /var/tmp/binpkgs

1,9G    /var/tmp/ccache

1,2M    /var/tmp/kdecache-root

1,2M    /var/tmp/kdecache-sylvain

2,7M    /var/tmp/portage

gentootux ~ # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda9              38G  5,8G   30G  17% /

udev                  506M  2,8M  503M   1% /dev

none                  506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda8              15G   52M   15G   1% /mnt/pont

/dev/sda1              26G  7,8G   18G  31% /mnt/win_c

/dev/sda5              26G  6,3G   19G  25% /mnt/win_d

/dev/sda6              26G  7,3G   18G  29% /mnt/win_e

/dev/sda7              21G   12G  8,3G  59% /mnt/win_f

gentootux ~ #                             

```

C'est quoi la manière correct de vider ccache ?

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> C'est quoi la manière correctE de vider ccache ?

 

heuuuuu 

>man ccache ? ^^

Mais sinon, peut-être bien: 

>ccache -C 

Ceci dit il m'est arrivé de faire plus simplement un "rm /var/tmp/ccache", sans avoir de problème par la suite...

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai fait ccache -C et ccache -c et c'est sans succès.

----------

## davidou2a

J'ai une Gentoo 2006.0 et voila moi ce que ça me donne :

J'utilise pas de ccache, et je vide mon /tmp a chaque boot avec l'option WIPE de /etc/conf.d/bootmisc

```
UnderGeek davidou # du -sh /*

7,6M    /bin

4,0K    /boot

2,7M    /dev

53M     /etc

1,6G    /home

0       /lib

4,9M    /lib32

9,7M    /lib64

16K     /lost+found

9,1G    /media

16K     /mnt

358M    /opt

0       /proc (N'accede pas)

345M    /root

6,6M    /sbin

0       /sys

60K     /tmp

5,4G    /usr

274M    /var

UnderGeek davidou # df -h

Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/hda4              81G  8,2G   69G  11% /

udev                  217M  2,7M  214M   2% /dev

shm                   217M     0  217M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1             230G  9,3G  209G   5% /media/Memup
```

J'ai un gros /usr parceque j'ai pas mal de jeux entre autre... mon /opt aussi mais c'est parceque je travaille sous Lampp pour developper en local...

Bref sans Ccache et en nettoyant sont /tmp ça va pour une distro installée depuis 1an et des brouettes...

----------

## kopp

Personnellement, pour ccache, j'ai mis -ccache dans les FEATURES, et après un grand coup de rm -rf /var/tmp/ccache ... pas de pitié  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs ça peut rallonger les compilation dans les cas de trop nombreux "cache miss"

Bref ça sert pour quand on recompile plusieurs fois un même programme...

sinon, WIPE_TMP n'influe que /tmp, donc pas de ccache

Pour les noyaux tu n'es pas obligé de garder les sources... si le noyau marche, tu le gardes dans /boot et voilà. A la limite les sources du dernier noyau et basta

```
4.0K    /afs

6.2M    /bin

4.0K    /boot

124K    /dev

99M     /etc

22G     /home

13M     /lib

16K     /lost+found

12K     /media

12K     /mnt

1.9G    /opt

0       /proc

169M    /root

9.5M    /sbin

0       /sys

68K     /tmp

5.5G    /usr

3.5G    /var
```

Hum c'est plein tout ça ...

j'ai pas du vidé ccache tiens... j'ai encore de la place.

Sinon j'ai aussi plusieurs serveur dans /var (cvs,http avec beaucoup de photos/videos pas compressées) d'où la taille.  Dans /usr, j'avoue avoir 3 noyaux :p m'en fous, j'ai de la place... ah pi y a matlab qui traine dans /opt... faudrait que je le vire  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et /usr/portage/distfiles ? pas trop rempli ?

----------

